# sight fishing the spawn



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I know many people love fishing beds in the spring. I for one do not like it at all. I think Ohio should restrict fishing for bass like Michigan during the spawn. Way too many bass tourneys and clubs out there picking bass off of their beds and taking them to the launch for weigh in. Then you leave an unguarded nest that gets gobbled up, any idiot can see why this would be bad for the fishery. It does not even feel like fishing to me. You are basically just trying to piss the bass off into a strike. I understand this is the best time to catch a toad but I am of the opinion it is probably the worst thing we fisherman do to our bass. Way worse than someone keeping a couple for the table, which I think is helpful....even though I dont do it. 

Questions are:

1. Has ohio ever considered a restriction for the spawn to improve our natural reproduction? 

2. Maybe an immediate release at the location you catch her would help in lieu of a stronger "no fishing" restriction?


I am very interested to hear others opinions, especially the tournament guys who staunchly support catch and release. I think it is a blatant hypocrisy to demand C&R and then go tourney fishing in the spring. I have less ire for those that would fish and release in the same location so the fish can get back to defending. How many fry and eggs die when you bring your 5 fish limit to the launch? Very hypocritical IMO. 

Lets hear from the tourney guys!

Bassthumb


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm C&R but don't fish tournaments. I think all bass should go back during spawn, especially the MALES. The males guard the eggs and fry. I generally do not fish the beds because I can catch fish that are not bedding down, but if someone is going to, then practice C&R.

This is an issue with walleyes on Erie too. Too many tournaments during spawn...


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

First, most folks don't cotten to someone calling them an idiot or a hypocrit. You're calling out of group of law abiding citizens persuing an activity that is perfectly legal. Fact is, ODNR studies have shown that tournaments have no significant impact on bass populations over any other user group. Seasons, bag and size limits etc, are based on science, not emotional pleas. Lots of positive changes for bass have taken place in the last 10 years (any idiot can see that). Not very nice, huh! Change is not going to happen by getting on here and casting for a "reaction bite", and it won't happen overnight. Change is a slow process that happens when science is applied to a certain problem. Change will only happen when science supports an idea or theory. Pitting user groups against one another, as you are attempting here, is not the answer. Most tourney folks, including myself, would not disagree with alot of what you had to say. But we need to work together, find common ground and support changes for the betterment of the fisherie.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

So what is the argument as to what harm to the fishery would be caused by banning fishing the spawn??


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

As fun as sight fishing can be in the spawn because of the beasts you pull up, i dont think its worth it. I guess you can say i have a big heart for fish (which is why i prefer C&R) so i would rather leave them be. The only fishing i like to do is in overstocked ponds to pluck out the bluegill to HOPEFULLY balance the population so the big ones can be more commonly caught. Not easily achievable by one person by any means, though.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

LimitOut said:


> The only fishing i like to do is in overstocked ponds to pluck out the bluegill to HOPEFULLY balance the population so the big ones can be more commonly caught. Not easily achievable by one person by any means, though.


I am confused! Are you saying that you are removing the gills so you can catch larger bass???? still confused!.. Are you saying that you are removing the smaller gills so you can catch larger gills? I have never heard of this method. I am not saying you are wrong, I have just never heard of anybody doing this...B.L.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

back lash said:


> I am confused! Are you saying that you are removing the gills so you can catch larger bass???? still confused!.. Are you saying that you are removing the smaller gills so you can catch larger gills? I have never heard of this method. I am not saying you are wrong, I have just never heard of anybody doing this...B.L.


The higher a lakes population of bluegills is, the shorter their average lifespan is therefore decreasing their average size. During spawn, bluegills can lay as many as 250,00 eggs and have been known to spawn multiple times throughout the year. As a result, lakes with lower bluegill population generally produce larger fish. To balance a lake's(or pond's) population of bluegills evenly to decent sizes, you either decrease the amount of fish in the body of water or introduce larger predatory fish. Most ponds I fish in are bluegill/bass ponds, so im not going to stock it with anything that isn't supposed to be there. That leaves me with the only option to take them out and give them to someone who wants them for either food, or a pond of their own.


----------

